# Mephisto Clone For Big Gauge Wire



## Hein510 (1/8/14)

Mephisto clones available at Focal

3mm wire holes for those wanting to do triple twisted 22g kanthal coils!

Get it here for $16.99

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee (1/8/14)

Also cheaper on fasttech $13


----------



## Cat (6/8/14)

nice screw heads.


----------

